# Battling a Baffling Baffle



## Chris1974 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello, 
I have a 1988 Quadrafire 2000 series.  Recently happened to take a look at the baffle and it has a gigantic hole in the middle, looks melted through.  I was finally able to order a baffle, but now I have no clue how to remove the old one.  I found an old manual on Quadrafire's web site, but the internals are rather different from what they show.  I've included a picture of the interior as I'm not even sure that the secondary-combustion tubes(?) are okay.  They also have a different layout than the manual I tracked down as there is only one in the back going from side-to-side, and then one tube going from back to front that is connected to the one in the back.  I feel like I'm rambling on about this, but would love some input.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks for any help you can offer!

Chris


----------



## webbie (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, that stove looks to have put in some service.

Frankly, if it were mine and I wanted it to go on, I'l probably take a plate of stainless steel and bolt it right up to that one and then lay some rock wool or thin ceramic (firebick, etc.) on top. 25+ years is about the lifetime of such a stove.....

Maybe someone else can give you a better answer on that pipe coming forward - it looks like maybe it was designed to hit another manifold - then again, 88 was a long time ago.....it may have had an end cap on, etc.


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow. I saw an old Hearthstone H1 that had an open tube like that. The gush of air from the secondary tube burned out the baffle just like on this stove. That pipe should never be open on the end like that. I looked for info on this stove but found none for this stove.


----------



## mellow (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, they were not playing when they designed that stove, secondary air holes everywhere.  I think that one should be capped, I can't see it being designed to be going to one in front of it.

You might need to get someone on the phone from quadrafire and see if they have the original parts manual in someones dusty drawer.


----------

